# Audi TT Sportback Concept @ Paris.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.worldcarfans.com/114092481740/audi-tt-sportback-four-door-concept-leaked

http://www.autozeitung.de/auto-neuheiten/audi-tt-sportback-2014-paris-concept-viertuerige-limousine


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Key notes:

# 4-door Sportlimousine.
# 4.47 mtr long. (+ 29 cm compare to the 3-door TT coupe)
# total load 850 ltr with folded rear seats.
# 400 hp 2.0 TFSI engine.
# Possible introduction 2017.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

More Sketches.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Hope this isn't what we thought would be the TT-RS announcement.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

I like that 400hp engine :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Nuieve (Aug 20, 2009)

What is A7 then?


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

dogdrive said:


> I like that 400hp engine :thumbup::thumbup:


Likely just the Golf R400 concept engine -- it will likely never seen production in the states.

These cars need the 2.5!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Nuieve said:


> What is A7 then?


larger


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

R5T said:


> Source: Reichel Car Design.


Note: photoshop image.


----------



## ARK80Scirocco-96GLX (Feb 14, 2008)

A rebadged Porsche Panamera?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't seen any future for this car, it is just two of a kind compare to the A3 Limousine, only the TT version has a big hatch.


----------



## Can_quattro (May 31, 2014)

R5T said:


> I don't seen any future for this car, it is just two of a kind compare to the A3 Limousine, only the TT version has a big hatch.


I seriously hope Audi does not put this or the Shooting Brake thing into production, it just feels so wrong.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Apparently it could be production ready in 2 years time.


----------



## Can_quattro (May 31, 2014)

I read that Audi will decide on 5 Door Sportback or the Shooting Brake thing, and one of the variants will be produced.
Guess Audi does not really consider the TT a "special" car at all, just another candidate for never ending corporate niche filling to compete with BMW.
I am so disappointed by this.


----------



## JettaJake (Sep 14, 2000)

Well, I think it's a great looking car and I sincerely hope they bring it to production. Yes it's similar to the A3 underneath, but it's also much sportier looking. I also hope they include a sunroof if it does make it to production.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

That rocker panel looks like it belongs in a cartoon.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

*Audi TT-S Sportback by X-Tomy Design.*


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

*TT-S Sportback by "Theophilus Chin".*


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't think those separate seats will end up in the production model.


----------



## abacorrado (Apr 5, 2005)

I like it better than the coupe. Never thought that would happen. Would buy!!


----------



## gstrouse (Oct 13, 2000)

Sweet looking vehicle.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Judging by the rear leg room, those rear seats will be as useful as the 2 door's.:what:


----------



## Maddog78 (Jun 21, 2014)

I like it a lot.
Whichever comes first to N.A., RS3 hatch or this, I am buying it.


----------

